# RUSH in Hamilton, ON July 6, 2013



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Great show as always.

We had seats in the 25th row on the floor.
That worked out pretty well for me. My wife and daughter: not so much.
They couldn't see very well. I don't think we'll do floor seats ever again unless we're in the first couple of rows. So, yeah, never again...
I will also try to avoid concerts in Copps. The audio is not the greatest and I haven't had a good sound experience there since SRV and Joe Cocker in the 80s.

The camera I gave my wife for Christmas last year did a pretty good job - even in my hands. (Nikon CoolPixS6400)





The whole bunch o' pics are here.
http://s135.photobucket.com/user/dodgechargerfan/library/RUSHatCoppsJuly2013

The concert was great. Lots of fun. They always entertain while delivering virtuoso chops all around.
How they do it at their age is beyond me. Sure there are older rockers, but these guys are technically amazing and they continue to push themselves to get better all while re-crafting their sound with each new release.

They all seemed a little grumpy until the encore when they opened up a bit and were more playful on stage and seemed to interact more with the crowd.
It was like they were worried about something and then got great news during the break before they came back out.
It made me wonder if this might be their last big tour. Not that they can't do it anymore but more like they are smart enough and grounded enough to know that they should go be "retired" while they can still enjoy it.
I don't see them ceasing to create music. I just think the touring thing has to change.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Coolio. What was on the set list this time around? I saw them in Montreal last yr. & it was a lot of the new album & 80s material.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

"Same" set list as last fall. I would expect another/farewell tour starting in 2015.

*Saturday, July 6, Copps Coliseum*
1. Subdivisions
2. The Big Money
3. Force Ten
4. Grand Designs
5. Limelight
6. Territories
7. The Analog Kid
8. The Pass
9. Where's My Thing
10. Far Cry
11. Caravan
12. Clockwork Angels
13. The Anarchist
14. Carnies
15. The Wreckers
16. Headlong Flight
17. Halo Effect
18. Wish Them Well
19. The Garden
20. Dreamline
21. Drum Solo (The Percussor) 
22. Red Sector A
23. YYZ
24. The Spirit of Radio
*Encore
*25. Tom Sawyer
26. 2112 Part I: Overture
27. 2112 Part II: The Temples of Syrinx
28. 2112 Part VII: Grand Finale


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep. That looks about right.

There were three drum solos though.

Two were the kind where Geddy and Alex walk off the stage.
The third was an extended intro to a song that started with some Neil Armstrong quotes on the screen. Peart was triggering some nifty synthesizer sounds to emulate a kind of space/robot movie thing. It was pretty cool.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of my kids is going to see them tonight at Bluesfest. At least that's his plan. They limit how many day-passes they sell, and are expecting a big crowd tonight. My son says that IF he gets in, he will have made every effort to void his digestive system beforehand, since he expects the Porta-potties "are going to make Chernobyl look like the sand pit at a play ground". My younger son has a festival pass but told me that...gasp...he's "not interested" in seeing Rush.

Yeah, I know. If I had a will I'd be taking him out of it right about now.


----------

